# need tires (gas mileage related)



## 90maxima (Oct 20, 2005)

sup guys, i was wondering why my gas mileage doesnt seem that great, i dunno maybe i just drive fast all the time with my foot on the gas haha but i have overdrive on, i have a cold air intake, everything else is stock. is it because my tires are bad or is it because i havent refreshed the mileage gauge thing? next paycheck i get i was thinking about getting a front strut brace, would that do any good until i got more money for a front-rear sway bar? help would be nice 

Also, with just a cold air intake in, my friend who put it in is really good on cars he said i should be using 89 octane (plus not premium) for my engine instead of 87, would that make sense since i'm getting more cold air into my engine and higher octane burns slower and cooler?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

90maxima said:


> sup guys, i was wondering why my gas mileage doesnt seem that great, i dunno maybe i just drive fast all the time with my foot on the gas haha but i have overdrive on, i have a cold air intake, everything else is stock. is it because my tires are bad or is it because i havent refreshed the mileage gauge thing? next paycheck i get i was thinking about getting a front strut brace, would that do any good until i got more money for a front-rear sway bar? help would be nice
> 
> Also, with just a cold air intake in, my friend who put it in is really good on cars he said i should be using 89 octane (plus not premium) for my engine instead of 87, would that make sense since i'm getting more cold air into my engine and higher octane burns slower and cooler?


before you do anything else, make sure your tires are good because if they are bad all the other mods are totally pointless.
You also can't get an accurate MPG reading if you don't reset your trip meter or write down the exact mileage at every fill up and calculate from the amount of gallons it took to fill the tank *COMPLETELY*


----------



## 90maxima (Oct 20, 2005)

well could you tell me where i could get some cheap tires for a good deal? 

i dont really wanna waste mad money haha, but also should i be putting in 89 octane since i have a good CAI in my engine? ive been putting in 87, my gas mileage seems bad, i remember putting in 89 one time and the mileage was better


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

90maxima said:


> well could you tell me where i could get some cheap tires for a good deal?
> 
> i dont really wanna waste mad money haha, but also should i be putting in 89 octane since i have a good CAI in my engine? ive been putting in 87, my gas mileage seems bad, i remember putting in 89 one time and the mileage was better


that depends on where you are. Personally I've using Kumho on my cars when they need tires. Price is good and the tires are excellent


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

I have the same problem, really poor gas mileage. So bad it reminded me of my Camaro with the 305. I have taken some steps already using a fuel system cleaner additive and I changed the fuel filter. So far no changes


----------

